# UDM vs Skoda Octavia vRS Estate MK3........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

This will be my first post in 2010 and also my first post as a 'DW Supporter'.

I have decided to take the plunge and pledge my support to DW and hopefully continue to bring new member's to this forum, which is heavily responsible for my OCD tendancies............

This detail was actually completed before Xmas but it's been a busy period but it's a special motor for Jules and I as it was the first 'brand new' motor and also a Skoda Octavia vRS Estate MK3, which may well not have been posted on DW as yet.

The car in question is owned by a felllow Briskoda owner but also a fellow friend who has a serious passion for his work in the 'cycling' industry. Graham had been in contact with me for a long time and informed me that he would be having his car delivered on the Friday and could Jules and I detail the car before the worse weather arrived on the Saturday.............of course, no problem..........:thumb:

On the Friday I had worked on the BMW 3 Series Estate and Shogun:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147342

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147983

Saturday Jules and I returned to the unit to find Graham's new motor with around 80 miles on the clock after the long drive:


















































































For those of you that know a little about this marque, Graham has specced a few extras such as leather and colour coded roof rails amoungst other things........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

I appreciate anyone taking the time to read my threads and it has been mentioned that maybe I post up too many pics but I am afraid on this one I was not the only one taking the pics so aplogies in advance but there are a few...........

First job on the list was to get the wheels off, cleaned and sealed but as this was a sub zero temperature weekend I had to resort to doing most of the work inside as it was safer, after the Shogun washing the day before, outside was an ice rink............:doublesho

Wheel being removed:










Then with the wheel outside, I used a Wheel Shmitt, Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:










Rinsing first:










APC applied and then the Wheel Schmitt used:










A Detailer Brush for some of the smaller areas:










Then rinsed:










Onto the front face with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










Rinsing:










Once I had cleaned the wheel Jules then dried the wheel with a waffle weave drying towel:










Jules then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










While each wheel was off I attended to the wheel arches with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










Forgot to take some pics off that wheel arch but here is another one:




























Then the wheel was put back on:










This was repeated on the other wheels and arches..........:thumb:

The car was then moved outside, ready for washing. As you may have noticed I removed the number plates on the car and there was some sticky behind the front number plate, slightly funny this but upon me removing the front number plate, I was applying so much force that it came undone and hit me in the face............:lol:










Jules then got rid of the sticky before we washed the car:



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:





































Foaming next:




























While the foam dwelled, Jules and I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:




























Then Jules and I washed the car, wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated.




























The car was then rinsed:










We then moved the car back inside and it was time to clay the car with some Sonus Green Clay and Megs Last Touch as lube:
































































Once we had clayed the car we then applied Megs Last Touch all over the car:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























I then decided to go around the car looking for defects with both the Halogens and the Brinkmann but I found nothing............:doublesho

I was pretty shocked to be honest but Graham had asked the dealer to just remove the transport film and nothing else so fair play...........:thumb:

I decided to just go over the car with a 3M Finishing Pad and some Megs 205 just to add some depth to the paintwork:





































While I was busy attending to the paintwork Jules was working on the inside with the help of a Microfibre Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:




























Charming:










Then Henry came out to play:



















Jules then applied some Sonus Leather and Vinyl Cleaner via and Applicator Pad:



















This was then followed by some Sonus Leather Conditioner:



















Jules also attended to the footwell and pedals with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










By this time I was ready to seal the paintwork so out with the Z-AIO and an Applicator Pad:










Going on:



















Bring buffed off:










I then completed a Z6 Wipedown:



















I then applied two coats of Z2 via and Applicator Pad:




























Jules at this point was working on the engine bay with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










She then followed this with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via and Applicator Pad:










I then dressed the wheels with some Z-16 via and Applicator Pad:





































After a quick wipe down of the exahust Jules decided to CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:



















Graham hadn't even fitted the new matts, so in they went:










This was followed by some CG Apple Car Smell:










At this point I started to clean the windows but noticed a lot of sap, residue and fall out on the glass so back out with the Sonus Green Clay and Megs Last Touch:



















Once the windows were a lot smoother, they were cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning cloths inside and out:










On the front windscreen it was time for the Wonder Bonnet:










Megs Glass Cleaner applied:










And away we go:



















Then time for some Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:



















Finally I went for a Z8 Wipedown:










*The Results*

*Inside*





























































































































































































































































*Outside*












































































































































































Apologies for the amount of pics but both Graham and I got carried away........

Nice detail for Jules and I as it was fun, timely and we were happy with the results but I wasn't sure of the new front end of the Octy but the vRS with the front bumper and DRL's looks great, also like the newer wheels so a good day over all..........:thumb:

Plenty more to come in the New Year I hope so all the best to everyone from Jules and I and comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good mate...must have been hard work in the cold weather!!!

Quite a smart looking car...

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Great team work guys, super result!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon - could've stuck this thread in the Studio though  :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work Simon and congrats on been a 'DW Supporter', lookforward to plenty more threads  but Jules needs some new jeans she must have very cold knees :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with great results :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

hush to whoever complains about the number of pics!

I personally adore your write-ups! The descriptions are perfect and it doesnt get boring as every picture is different. Not to mention the quality of work that goes into these details 

congrats on the "supporter"  and looking forward to 2010 details!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work boys and girls tidy job :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job as usual from you both :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work as always dude.

I must be getting old, because I REALLY like that car!!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Masterjob


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent job and nice team work.

Also very good write up


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks fantastic:thumb:
Good to hear you found no problems on a new car.
Now you have had some practice on your first 'brand new car, when you do mine it should be even better
I'll bring a camera as well

Baker21 is due to detail my new Skoda Octavia vRS the day after get it hopefully on 17th Jan

aka. PowerMalc over on www.Briskoda.net


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice

Looking forward to your new details now as DW supporter. Hopefully there will be more of them 

Didn't you have any problems with Z2 curing time in this cold and humid weather? I know most Z users have problem with it not curing even after 4-5 hours in this conditions and even with added ZFX...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever matey :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice job Simon and Jules. Like the look of the Skoda, not sure about the front end. The lights look great but the grill looks a bit stubby.

Good to see you as a DW Supporter, you do some nice work with lots of GOOD pics.:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The more pictures you and other people post whistled actually doing a detail the more i learn . Your details tend to be a pictorial how to which i find very useful.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job

quick question... you're foaming the car, then appear to be washing the car with the foam???

If that's correct, then is there really need for two buckets? wouldn't you just need a rinse bucket as the shampoo/wash solution is already on the car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

another question: where did you get the wonder bonnet from? hate doin inside windscreens


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

NIce work there Simon and Jules, always enjoy your write up's.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff fella:thumb:

Nothing wrong with an Octavia estate

I'm not sure on the headlight design myself, and I'm sure I've seen that wheel design gracing a certain Seat Leon model
Think I'd have to swap the rear badges around too so the VRS logo is on the right as per the old models


----------



## bandit1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got to say a big Thanks to Simon & Jules for the detailing on my new baby here, as well as making the car look fantastic, they also gave me a huge education for the future.

All the best for 2010

Graham


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work both of your :thumb:

Next one in the Studio dude


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Job!

What was the rain repellant that you used?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work as usual:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bandit1 (Dec 5, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Great Job!
> 
> What was the rain repellant that you used?


As far as I remember, it was Halfords own..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice work Simon - could've stuck this thread in the Studio though  :thumb:


Yeah I could have mate but I have had some conversations with Whizzer about this as I believe only 'Pros' should post in there and there may well be changes ahead, watch this space............



tom_k said:


> nice work Simon and congrats on been a 'DW Supporter', lookforward to plenty more threads  but Jules needs some new jeans she must have very cold knees :lol:


Your not wrong there mate, trouble is she has way to many Jeans with holes in and I bought her enough for Xmas.........:lol:



RussZS said:


> Awesome work as always dude.
> 
> I must be getting old, because I REALLY like that car!!


Nah your not mate, I class myself as young, I think and I think it's a nice looking motor, massive spec for the money, that's for sure and well built.......:thumb:



EssTee said:


> Looks fantastic:thumb:
> Good to hear you found no problems on a new car.
> Now you have had some practice on your first 'brand new car, when you do mine it should be even better
> I'll bring a camera as well
> ...


Look forward to that one Malc and let's hope the weather is better by then......:car:



toni said:


> Nice
> 
> Looking forward to your new details now as DW supporter. Hopefully there will be more of them
> 
> Didn't you have any problems with Z2 curing time in this cold and humid weather? I know most Z users have problem with it not curing even after 4-5 hours in this conditions and even with added ZFX...


No problems with Z2 at all, went on well and came off well, I think by the afternoon the unit had heated up a bit so we didn't encounter any problems and believe me Jules is the first to complain when the LSP's are tough to get off...........



-Mat- said:


> nice job
> 
> quick question... you're foaming the car, then appear to be washing the car with the foam???
> 
> If that's correct, then is there really need for two buckets? wouldn't you just need a rinse bucket as the shampoo/wash solution is already on the car


I foam the car, then go around with the Megs APC and brushes doing the shuts, etc, then we re-foam and leave to dwell, then we wash so yes some foam is still on there but as said, it has been noted I may post up too many pics so I have cut one step out of the write up........



-Mat- said:


> another question: where did you get the wonder bonnet from? hate doin inside windscreens


USA mate, bought it out there but the website has gone down now, saw it advertised and then saw them for sale in Walmart, it's a very useful tool.........:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Good stuff fella:thumb:
> 
> Nothing wrong with an Octavia estate
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, you love Octy Estate's, guessing we will be doing one shortly.........

The Head Lamps are like the Superb's so I guess it's Skoda's new brand image if you like but I know what you mean, until you just mentioned those wheels were off a Seat, I hadn't clicked, knew I had seen them before.........:speechles



Showshine said:


> Nice work both of your :thumb:
> 
> Next one in the Studio dude


Thanks mate and as I have said to -kev-, may be some changes a foot but I will post in here until told other wise by the mods........



scottgm said:


> Great Job!
> 
> What was the rain repellant that you used?


Used Rain-X before but recently I have found that Halfords own is cheaper and much better........:thumb:



bandit1 said:


> As far as I remember, it was Halfords own..........


Spot on mate........:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work as usual.....i like your regular stuffs for detailing routine...:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job as always, some good reflections and gloss for a silver car, well done and kep up the good work for 2010.

Nice motor too, any big changes on the spec of the latest vrs?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice job as always, some good reflections and gloss for a silver car, well done and kep up the good work for 2010.
> 
> Nice motor too, any big changes on the spec of the latest vrs?


I would love to reel off the differences mate but I am afraid I don't know a lot, apart from some subtle exterior changes I am not sure about the trim level changes on the interior.........


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

_"USA mate, bought it out there but the website has gone down now, saw it advertised and then saw them for sale in Walmart, it's a very useful tool.........:thumb:"_

Take a look on Ebay, search for Windshield Wonder. Plenty about.

Adam


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

bandit1 said:


> As far as I remember, it was Halfords own..........


thanks


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work mate with a fantastic finish! :thumb:

Also, don't worry about the amount of pictures you take, the more the better as far as I'm concerened. It can really help people learn about the different stages and processes involved, I know it's helped me learn a lot over the past year, so thanks and keep them coming!


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

well done m8.! envy your shop m8.!


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Great job as always, Simon.

I think you do a great job with the pics. Unlike some show-off threads, you manage to use pics to tell the story of the detail. That's entertaining to us experienced detailers and informative to novices. 

This past summer I detailed a Pontiac G8 GXP (Vauxhall VXR8) using the same exact process as you did. M205 is a great light polish and fine for Zaino prep. 

That Skoda silver paint really came alive with Z2 + Z8. That is the perfect combo for silver and light metallics, IMO. 

On a different subject, we've got a light dusting of snow here today, so don't look this way for warmth.  It's probably no better weather here than it is over in Dear Old Blighty.

Take care!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Excellent work mate with a fantastic finish! :thumb:
> 
> Also, don't worry about the amount of pictures you take, the more the better as far as I'm concerened. It can really help people learn about the different stages and processes involved, I know it's helped me learn a lot over the past year, so thanks and keep them coming!


Thanks for the comment and I do hope my threads are useful but I think soon there may be some changes to limit the amount of pics but we will see.........



Polering.no said:


> well done m8.! envy your shop m8.!


The unit is very useful in these conditions and I am pretty lucky to have the use of it........:thumb:



BretFraz said:


> Great job as always, Simon.
> 
> I think you do a great job with the pics. Unlike some show-off threads, you manage to use pics to tell the story of the detail. That's entertaining to us experienced detailers and informative to novices.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Bret and I am aware of some snow so Mum and Dad tells me..........:wave:

I really like the M105 and M205 and think that M205 works well with Zaino, you will have to send me some images of the Pontiac or is it online somewhere?

Loving Zaino mate, just a shame that it's so much more expensive over here..........


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work , with a great write-up and photo's too!:thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Fantastic job guys,really like the FL version.The leather upgrade looks great.Ever fancied trading your superb for octy vrs mate?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Simon.

Another great write up.

thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## mygokhan (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Simon and Jules!

Can you find out if the silver rails and full leather are still extras? Quite like the new model, although mine only has 7000 on the clock so far, so not much point in changing yet. That screen cleaner thing looks a good piece of kit tho. Hope 2010 keeps going well for you - I've got one or two things planned myself, so check my next post in the forum to find out what one of those is! :thumb:

Wot no shorts tho? Have you pair gone soft? lol :lol:


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Full perforated leather is £820 extra and the silver roof rails £130


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

EssTee said:


> Full perforated leather is £820 extra and the silver roof rails £130


Can you spec the leather as an option now then?

When I bought mine you couldn't, but it was available (once you dug around for long enough! Thank god for Briskoda) as a dealer accessory at £1400, although it has green stitching and a small red pipe. Roof rails in silver were £125 for me and are much better looking for it IMHO.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work again from you both :thumb:

Nice looking cars, theres a red one in my local Skoda dealer, looks good too


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice work indeed


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Fantastic job guys,really like the FL version.The leather upgrade looks great.Ever fancied trading your superb for octy vrs mate?


Thanks mate and I would of course like one of these motor's but I think that the next motor will hopefully have four rings on the front...........:thumb:



rossdook said:


> Well done Simon and Jules!
> 
> Hope 2010 keeps going well for you - I've got one or two things planned myself, so check my next post in the forum to find out what one of those is! :thumb:
> 
> Wot no shorts tho? Have you pair gone soft? lol :lol:


Look forward to seeing your work then mate and I will keep my eye out..........:thumb:

Shorts in this weather, maybe with trousers underneath.............:lol:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good detail Baker......

Car looks real nice too......
Prefer it to the A4 estate :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing job and great looking car!


----------

